# Kata video



## Dan Anderson (Dec 10, 2009)

Just put up a video of me doing some forms I learned ~40 years ago. These are from Kongsu, a pre-taekwondo style taught in Korea prior to unification of the kwans. Not so bad for an old buzzard...except for Sipsu (my worst kata). Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA1Lrk--IN4

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 10, 2009)

Dan pretty good work and thanks for showing me somebody still does the older forms beside me. When Chulgi for us was also known as the speed Kata because my GM required it to be done between 7-10 seconds with all the details. Bassai was and still is one of my favorite of all times, it is great to go back and claim what was once before we end up forgetten everything with the ripe old age clause.


----------



## Manny (Dec 15, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Just put up a video of me doing some forms I learned ~40 years ago. These are from Kongsu, a pre-taekwondo style taught in Korea prior to unification of the kwans. Not so bad for an old buzzard...except for Sipsu (my worst kata). Enjoy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA1Lrk--IN4
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
Mr.Anderson, thank you very much for sharing, you tech is quite impresive, the forms you perform are very beautiful, I wish I could do them as you show them.

When I began in TKD (back in the 80's) we did palgwes and I really love then, it was 1987 when we change the palgwes for taeguks, however I still miss the old poomsaes.

Where can I find the patterns for the forms you show us?

Manny


----------



## Jimi (Dec 15, 2009)

I have not worked thru those forms for over 20 yrs, OMG. Your Pyung Ahn sets, we called Pinans. Same forms heartbeat for hearbeat. I love this.  

My 1st Instructor Sensei Randy Wozin was a TKD Black Belt tho his 1st systems involved TSD,MDK as well as Okinawan Isshin Ryu Black Belts and others involving Kobudo Weapons. We did Sparring TKD head kickers rules for interclub scrimages and open tourneys, but usually worked Katas instead of Hyungs by name. Many people in TKD at that time were doing the Jhoon Rhee Hyungs.

We confused others sometimes due to my Instructor having us address him as Sensei, yet we counted in Korean, used Korean command termonology Chariut, Kunyay, Jumbee etc... yet we called out KATAS by name Pinan 2 , Kibon 4 , Nahunchi, Bassi Dai & Sho. 

Sensei Wozin was part of the East Coast Martial Arts Demo Team back in the 70's & 80's and he was also part of the Okinawa Korea Karate Association. 

Years ago I went to a Korean Martial Arts Studio for part time assisitant instructor work. The Grandmaster Kim (Yeah that's right, LOL) asked me if I knew the Tae Guks, I said I had been thru them before as well as Pawlgues w/ an old associate but never commited them all to memory, and showed the few could remember in full. He was ok with that I remembered about 11 out of the 8 Tae guks & 8 Pawlgues combined. I told him I remember the older forms by heart, had them since 81'-82'. I showed only a few of them before he smiled big nodding his head approvingly to his 17year old Jr B.B. son saying "Yes, YES, these are old forms! Very good!" He then added, "We only do Tae Guks now" his son seemed surprised to see his father so uplifted by seeing an American Martial Artist do forms that even as his son he himself had never seen. I took it a great compliment.

Thanks for the blast from the past so to speaks, thanks again for sharing , good work.  Respects


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 15, 2009)

Manny said:


> Mr.Anderson, thank you very much for sharing, you tech is quite impresive, the forms you perform are very beautiful, I wish I could do them as you show them.
> 
> When I began in TKD (back in the 80's) we did palgwes and I really love then, it was 1987 when we change the palgwes for taeguks, however I still miss the old poomsaes.
> 
> ...


Hi Manny,

Thank you.  The best book I've seen for the old forms is _Karate -Do Kyohan The Master Text_ translated by Tsutomu Ohshima.  his demostration of the kata is pretty much the way I learned them.

Jimi,

Thank you as well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Danzer (Dec 23, 2009)

Manny said:


> Mr.Anderson, thank you very much for sharing, you tech is quite impresive, the forms you perform are very beautiful, I wish I could do them as you show them.
> 
> When I began in TKD (back in the 80's) we did palgwes and I really love then, it was 1987 when we change the palgwes for taeguks, however I still miss the old poomsaes.
> 
> ...



You can also find these patterns in a book by Master Hillson: http://www.innernet.net/thilsctkd/TKD_book.htm


----------

